# So when does Skinner come back?



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

cant find anything on him....


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

All I could find about him is on his ESPN player profile, where is says he will be out 4-6 weeks, as posted on 11/5. Seeing as how that period is up, it's a bit of a mystery. He was looking real good before the injury, I hope he can come back and give the Bucks a boost.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Here are some news about Skinner:



> With center Brian Skinner still on the injured list and not yet ready to be activated, Porter will just have to wait.
> 
> This has been an injury-plagued season so far for the Bucks. Not only has Skinner been sidelined, but forwards Tim Thomas and Toni Kukoc have also been on the shelf with injuries. Thomas and Kukoc are back, and Skinner might be soon, but the highlight of the season has been the team's ability to linger around the .500 mark despite having three of their top players out of commission.





> It will help to see the return of Skinner, who started at center in the first three games and averaged 11.3 points, 8.3 rebounds and 3.3 blocks per game before undergoing knee surgery. Skinner said after practice Monday that he was getting closer but wasn't ready yet to be activated.
> 
> "It's progressing good," Porter said. "We did some non-contact things today, some shooting, some drill stuff that wasn't contact. He could play Friday. But then again, (maybe) he couldn't. It's hard to really predict that. So we'll have to wait until we have a good practice with some contact involved to see how his knee responds then."


[Link] 

I just hope he can get back at his production, he was having a great start. :yes:


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

HE"S BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------

